# Known issue with SD picture quality



## mowingnut1 (Feb 17, 2006)

I had posted earlier re: poor SD picture quality. I finally recieved an email response from Dish. It said there was a known issue with SD picture quality and a software fix was in the works. They requested specific reciever information, which I'll give them when I return home this weekend. If anyone else feels the picture quality is lacking, call Dish tech support.


----------

